# Tulsa outreach to war veterans



## rockportfulton (Aug 28, 2012)

http://www.tulsaworld.com/article.aspx/Healing_the_Heroes_Annual_dove_hunt_is_a_getaway_for/20130915_29_B16_CUTLIN601100


----------

